# 1960s car kits (1/24)



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

Today I was rummaging through some old boxes of modeling stuff and came across these parts, bodies, chassis and things that I traded for long ago. These were "works" done by others that I aquired for parts and to improve. After all these years, there is much work to be done. But the subject matter is interesting and I doubt if some of these molds are even current today.

See if you can identify:

* the make of automobile or truck

* the year of the car or truck

* the particular brand of kit, ie. Monogram, Revell, etc.


----------



## chevy263 (Oct 6, 2003)

5 th down gold AMT 60 61 comet

7th down AMT 61 Ranchero EL'Ranchero ?

4th down 66 Tbird AMT ?


----------



## darkwanderer (Mar 11, 2008)

1st photo, AMT (or SMP) 1960 Ford F-100 pickup, with I'm not sure what kit the '32 Ford came from.
2nd photo, looks like an Imperial, but not sure.
3rd photo, 1960 Chevy Corvair. AMT.
4th photo, 1962/63 Ford Thunderbird, AMT.
5th photo, 1960 Mercury Comet, also AMT.
6th photo, 1965 Lincoln Continental, by AMT.
7th photo, 1960/61 Ford Ranchero pickup, AMT.
8th photo, 1963 Pontiac Tempest?


----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

Orange body in the first photo is from a Monogram "Sizzler" dragster.
www.gslchampionship.org/Results20/Brunch/img21.html


----------

